
Nothing says “wartime CEO” like regular Grexit speculation (2012) - hal_9000
https://medium.com/nikos-moraitakis/nothing-says-wartime-ceo-like-regular-grexit-speculation-7444baf224c6
======
MaysonL
The essay is fine, but the title makes little sense.

